
In Bitcoin's Orbit: Rival Virtual Currencies Vie for Acceptance - kristianp
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/in-bitcoins-orbit-rival-virtual-currencies-vie-for-acceptance/?_r=0
======
iamjustin
Is Ripple seriously in the running to be the next Bitcoin? So many articles I
read, news reports I watch, talk as if it is.

The company that started it holds half of them. Who (outsite of Ripple Labs)
can honestly say that sounds like a good idea?

~~~
tlrobinson
Not really, it appears Ripple is just hiring PR firms and lobbyists (like one
of the women at the Senate hearings:
[https://twitter.com/jerrybrito/status/402918026968039425](https://twitter.com/jerrybrito/status/402918026968039425))

